# Security alert means Oil Platform Evacuated



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Just breaking news on BBC News24 , a security alert has lead to the Police ordering the evacuation of 2 oil rigs 100nm North of Aberdeen. 14 Military and Coastguard helicopters are taking off 539 crew ( sounds like more than 2 rigs possibly 3 or 4 , most men on an oil rig my Father can remember was just over 200 and that was only due to a large shot-blasting and painting team aboard )


----------



## marinero (Jan 1, 2007)

Davie Tait said:


> Just breaking news on BBC News24 , a security alert has lead to the Police ordering the evacuation of 2 oil rigs 100nm North of Aberdeen. 14 Military and Coastguard helicopters are taking off 539 crew ( sounds like more than 2 rigs possibly 3 or 4 , most men on an oil rig my Father can remember was just over 200 and that was only due to a large shot-blasting and painting team aboard )


With that number of men it sounds more like Platforms rather than Rigs.
Regards


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Sounds like the Claymore Field from the latest position of 115nm NE of Aberdeen and the latest on BBC News24 is that it was , apparently , caused by a female crew member onboard the platform. From reports it sounds like the RN EOD ( bomb disposal ) team from Rosyth will be flying up ASAP with their divers to inspect the Platform.


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes it is platforms, there are 2 involved but only one being evacuated at the moment.

Fay


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/7237503.stm


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

Rig evacuated in security alert 
An oil platform in the North Sea is being evacuated in a security alert, it has been confirmed. 
It is understood that a total of 539 people are being taken off the facility in an operation involving 14 helicopters. 

They are being transported to other rigs in the area. 

The operation, 115 miles off the Aberdeen coast, began at 0920 GMT on Sunday and is being co-ordinated by Grampian Police. 

A spokesman for Aberdeen Coastguard said it was a "large scale" operation and that two platforms were involved, but that just one was being evacuated. 


This was the last update on the BBC website

Fay


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Platform identified as the Safe Scandinavia , RAF Nimrod on scene to co-ordinate , PA News saying a "device" has caused the evacuation


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Latest from the BBC


> Rig evacuated in security alert
> An oil platform in the North Sea is being evacuated in a security alert, it has been confirmed.
> 
> A total of 539 people are being taken off the Safe Scandinavia in an operation involving 13 helicopters and a fixed wing aircraft.
> ...


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Latest : NOT a terrorist situation but still a Security alert , Platform is operated by Britannia , 14 Helicopters on scene with Nimrod co-ordinating


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Safe Scandinavia confirmed as an accomodation platform 115 nm NE of Aberdeen , operators : Britannia Operators Ltd

http://www.planker.dk/LA3FL/safe_scandinavia.htm


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

There has been another update to the Rig Evacuation, it is the Safe Scandinavia accommodation platform and it seems that the incident was triggered by a woman ahem, 'cough, cough'  we seem to be in trouble again!


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

SKY News reporting "Security sources" saying that this has been a HOAX alert..... when they catch the culprit they should be made to pay for ALL of the expenses for fuel/maintenance/lost time/etc/etc/etc and if they can't then lock them up and throw away the key (MAD) (MAD) (MAD) (MAD)


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Grampian Police : 23yr old UK Woman being flown ashore ALL personnel being returned to the Safe Scandanavia


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/7237716.stm


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

apparently she has been detained under the mental health act.a mate of mine who works on these things says that you have to be nuts TOO work on them, so where does that put her?


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

I work on them. You don't HAVE to be crazy but it does help!
Ray Jordan


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

Well they said it would cost about 500,000 for the evac, hmmm i think that might have been underestimated considering how many helicopters etc and services were used.

Glad to know everyone is safe and that we didn't have a potential Piper Alpha on our hands again, would have been horrendous.

Fay


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/7238147.stm

Remanded in Custody........ throw away the key unless there are verifiable mental health problems


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

By that last report, she is in hospital for assessment. In Britain that is s.2 of the Mental health Act 1983 and 28 days assessment. If she is proven not to be sufferig from mental illness, she can walk when the section is lifted - any time, it depends on the Responsible Medical Officer (RMO) - usually a Consultant Psychiatrist. 

However, if she is assessed and found to be suffering with a mental illness, she can be placed on a s.3 which is for up to 6 months. Legal representation is free......ie. you and I pay. After that, she also has access to free support (under s.117, she cannot be charged for that suport). I know the Act differes in Scotland but am not au fait with it north of the border!

After all she has sparked off, it is a fairly light sentence. I agree with Davie - make her foot the bill because she is walking from this (no pun intended) scot free.....

Jonty


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

She's remanded for assessment but will still be facing charges if she is declared fit for trial and because she caused a terrorist alert and emergency evacuation from the rig I doubt very much that she would be granted bail. If she does stand trial and is found guilty she is looking at spending the next few years in prison at least and one thing is absolutely sure ..... she will _*never*_ work offshore again.


----------



## davidpayne (Jan 13, 2006)

On the radio this afternoon it said, that she told some-one that she had, had a DREAM the platform was going to blow up. 
The next thing the CR*p hit the fan.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

North Sea alert charges dropped


BBC said:


> A woman charged following the North Sea's biggest security scare will not face court, the BBC Scotland news website can reveal.
> 
> A total of 161 staff were airlifted from the Safe Scandinavia platform during the alert in February.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/7513529.stm


----------

